# Lamb Chops



## JM (Jan 25, 2010)

Tonight I'll be having lamb chops but have never cooked them before. How should I prepare them?

Thank you.

j


----------



## JM (Jan 26, 2010)

I marinated the chops in vinegar, salt and pepper, onion, garlic, a little oil, cinnamon and allspice for 1 hour and 45 min. Broiled them 5 min. each side. It was easy and tasted great.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 26, 2010)

Handle them like a good steak: quick, high heat and do not cook past medium rare. (With lamb, this isn't just a matter of taste -- it will toughen quickly if overcooked.) A rib chop (looks like a mini-T bone steak) should be fairly tender on its own. Other lamb chops benefit from marinade. You might want to moderate the temperature down somewhat depending on thickness so it doesn't get way overcooked on the outside while still being beyond rare in the middle. I almost always grill lamb chops.

Thanks for the reminder, we should have some at a good price soon. Yum!


----------



## reformed trucker (Jan 26, 2010)

Seasoned with Lawry's and cracked pepper, broiled, and served with mint jelly.


----------

